# عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج



## girl_in_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج !!!!!*


عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج!!!!!! اعرفيهم  وبلاش منهم احسن









الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل 
صفاته .. 

رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما" 
المسبك يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت.
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك.
الشيء المرعب.. 
أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات.
علامة الخطر 
يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة 
لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما.
لكي تتخلصي منه 
اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق 
ماما.
*********************************
الثاني البخيل 
صفاته.. 

ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لايبدو عليه ذلك، لايظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات 
إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة.
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..
ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد علي عمله وعلي مستقبله وطموحه الكبير.
الشيء المرعب .. 
أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلي البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما 
للإصلاحات!
علامة الخطر.. 
يمرض فجأة يوم ميلادك حتي لايضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق 
في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام!
لكي تتخلصي منه .. 
اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا علي وجه الأرض!
*********************************
الثالث مدمن الرياضة 
صفاته .. 

قوي البنيان، جريء، علي استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل 
الملابس الرياضية.
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... 
مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها.
الشيء المرعب .. 
أنه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية 
الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها!
علامة الخطر .. 
أول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لاتعرض سوي 
قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة
لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.
*********************************
الرابع خبير الموضة 
صفاته .. 

أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال 
تفوق معلوماتك.
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 
ملابسه سواء كانت "كاجوال" أورسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير 
ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار (الحزام والكرافات). باختصار رجل مبهر.
الشيء المرعب .. 
أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له!
علامة الخطر .. 
يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لايكف عن إعطائك النصائح 
والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك
لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو ايف سان لوران هذا؟
*********************************
الخامس محب النساء 
صفاته.. 
سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل 
يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ 
جداً.
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب.
الشيء المرعب .. 
إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء.
علامة الخطر .. 
يناديك باسم فتاة أخري أثناء حديث عاطفي.
لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً!
*********************************
السادس الخيالي 
صفاته .. 

هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي 
تجمع.
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 
شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته 
الودودة.
الشيء المرعب.. 
إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم 
الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه.
علامة الخطر.. 
يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلي وجهه علامات الكآبة.
لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة"الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي 
المصارعة الحرة.
*********************************
السابع مشروع المؤلف 
صفاته .. 

يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته 
الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية.
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 
لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب.
الشيء المرعب.. 
أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لاهدايا في 
المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة.
علامة الخطر.. 
إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتي مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا 
في رواية جديدة.
لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية 
وأن فيلم "ذهب مع الريح" من افشل الرويات التي رأيتها في حياتك ا لتي قدمت في السينما.
*********************************
الثامن مدمن العمل 
صفاته.. 

رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت.
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 
رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟
الشيء المرعب.. 
راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها علي 
حياتك في المستقبل.
علامة الخطر.. 
تكتشفين فجأة أن سكرتيرته أصبحت صديقتك المقربة لأنها هي الوحيدة 
"المتاحة" "دائما" عندما تطلبينه في المكتب.
لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أنك علي استعداد لقضاء عدة ساعات معه في مكتبه كل يوم طالما أنه 
لايملك وقتا لرؤيتك ونفذي الاقتراح.
*********************************
التاسع الوحيد 
صفاته.. 

لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من 
أجلك أنت فقط.
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
كل هذا الاهتمام لابد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك 
يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه.
الشيء المرعب.. 
أنه فعلاً علي استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص علي أن يبقي بجانبك 
"طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟!
علامة الخطر.. 
أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً!
لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية!
*********************************
العاشر عاشق بالمساواة 
صفاته.. 

متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه 
المرأة في المجتمع.
الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه علي كل احترام وتقدير. 
شيء آخر رائع: أنه لايحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية علي الإطلاق!
الشيء المرعب.. 
في هذه العلاقة سوف تحرمين من أشياء كثيرة لن يفعلها هو لأنها ضد مبادئه مثل أن يفتح لك باب السيارة، يدفع الحساب في مطعم، يرسل لك زهورا أو حتي يوصلك بسيارته إذا تأخر بك الوقت وأنت في الخارج.
علامة الخطر.. 
سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسئوليات المادية ليساعدك علي الإحساس بكيانك 
المستقل!
لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنوياً:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## †gomana† (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*ههههههههه*
*موضوع عسل اوى يا بسمة*
*ميرسي اوى ليكى عالنصايح وربنا يستر يابنتى*


----------



## tina_tina (7 نوفمبر 2006)

يبقى كده مش هنتجوز خالص
:ranting: :ranting: 
الموضوع لذيذ اوى
:Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 نوفمبر 2006)

> *********************************
> الخامس محب النساء
> صفاته..
> سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا لا جامدة *
*شكرا يابسمة موضوع جااااااامد*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مرسيي لمروركم   :smil12: 

تقريبا الامل معدوم فى الجواز يا تينا هههههههههههههه :new2: :new2: 

ويا رامى باشا ده من بعض ما عندكم


----------



## tina_tina (7 نوفمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا لا جامدة *
> *شكرا يابسمة موضوع جااااااامد*


 
المهم انك بتختار مقاطع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ههههههههههههههههه
بلاش اقول احسن​


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 نوفمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> المهم انك بتختار مقاطع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بلاش اقول احسن​


 
اذاي يعني سعادتك وضحي olling:


----------



## artamisss (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*طب انا نفسى اعرف الرجاله  الطبيعيين دول نلاقيهم فين بالظبط ها 
ماكل نوع  من دول  هاتلاقيه فى الواقع  منتشر  وجايز كمان تلاقى  واحد فيه كل الصفات بتاعت العشرة
هانعمل ايه ساعتها
نقتله بالرصاص
*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*اه يا دودو علشان نرتاح بقي*


----------



## meme85 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههه انتي عددتي كل الانواع اللي فعلا مش بيكونوا صالحين.
وللاسف فأن معظمهم بيكونوا بلصفات دي.
موضوعك جميل جدا يا بسمة , شكرا ليكي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (9 نوفمبر 2006)

meme85 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه انتي عددتي كل الانواع اللي فعلا مش بيكونوا صالحين.
> وللاسف فأن معظمهم بيكونوا بلصفات دي.
> موضوعك جميل جدا يا بسمة , شكرا ليكي



*:new2: :new2: اريح برضو علشان منتجوزش 

مرسيي لمرورك *


----------



## assyrian girl (21 يناير 2008)

*10 رجال لايصلحوون للزواج*

*


الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل : رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما"، يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك. الشيء المرعب.. أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات. علامة الخطر: يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. لكي تتخلصي منه اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق ماما.

الثاني البخيل : ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لا يبدو عليه ذلك، لا يظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد على عمله وعلى مستقبله وطموحه الكبير. الشيء المرعب ..أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلى البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات! علامة الخطر.. يمرض فجأة يوم ميلادك حتي لا يضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام! لكي تتخلصي منه ..اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا على وجه الأرض!


الثالث مدمن الرياضة : قوي البنيان، جريء، على استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل الملابس الرياضية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها. الشيء المرعب .. انه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! علامة الخطر .. اول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لا تعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة لكي تتخلصي منه..اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.

الرابع خبير الموضة : أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال تفوق معلوماتك. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. ملابسه سواء كانت عادية أو رسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار (الحزام والكرافات). باختصار رجل مبهر.. الشيء المرعب ..أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! علامة الخطر .. يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لا يكف عن إعطائك النصائح والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك. لكي تتخلصي منه.. يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو ايف سان لوران هذا؟

الخامس محب النساء : سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ جداً. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب. الشيء المرعب .. إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. علامة الخطر .. يناديك باسم فتاة أخرى أثناء حديث عاطفي. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً!


السادس الخيالي : هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي تجمع. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته الودودة. الشيء المرعب..إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه. علامة الخطر.. يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلى وجهه علامات الكآبة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة "الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي المصارعة الحرة.


السابع مشروع المؤلف : يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب. الشيء المرعب.. أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لا هدايا في المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة. علامة الخطر.. إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتى مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا في رواية جديدة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية وأن فيلم "ذهب مع الريح" من افشل الرويات التي رأيتها في حياتك التي قدمت في السينما.


الثامن مدمن العمل : رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟ الشيء المرعب.. راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها على حياتك في المستقبل. علامة الخطر.. تكتشفين فجأة أن سكرتيرته أصبحت صديقتك المقربة لأنها هي الوحيدة "المتاحة" "دائما" عندما تطلبينه في المكتب. لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أنك على استعداد لقضاء عدة ساعات معه في مكتبه كل يوم طالما أنه لا يملك وقتا لرؤيتك ونفذي الاقتراح.


التاسع الوحيد : لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من أجلك أنت فقط. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية..كل هذا الاهتمام لا بد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه. الشيء المرعب..أنه فعلاً على استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص على أن يبقى بجانبك "طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟! علامة الخطر..أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً! لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية!


العاشر عاشق بالمساواة : متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه المرأة في المجتمع. الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه على كل احترام وتقدير. شيء آخر رائع: أنه لا يحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية على الإطلاق! الشيء المرعب.. في هذه العلاقة سوف تحرمين من أشياء كثيرة لن يفعلها هو لأنها ضد مبادئه مثل أن يفتح لك باب السيارة، يدفع الحساب في مطعم، يرسل لك زهورا أو حتى يوصلك بسيارته إذا تأخر بك الوقت وأنت في الخارج. علامة الخطر.. سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسؤوليات المادية ليساعدك على الإحساس بكيانك المستقل! لكي تتخلصي منه.. اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنوينا

منقوووووول​*


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10 رجال لايصلحوون للزواج*



بس كده الرجاله كلها خلصووو lol 

هههههههههههههههههه 

موضوع رااائع جدااا يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## TAREKSHEIR (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10 رجال لايصلحوون للزواج*

طيب ومين النساء الذين لايصلحون للزواج


----------



## assyrian girl (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10 رجال لايصلحوون للزواج*



Meriamty قال:


> بس كده الرجاله كلها خلصووو lol
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*hehheheheheheheh i know lol
thx alot for ur nice comment
God blesss you​*


----------



## assyrian girl (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10 رجال لايصلحوون للزواج*



TAREKSHEIR قال:


> طيب ومين النساء الذين لايصلحون للزواج



*hehehhehehehehhehehehehehhe
i have no idea 
thx alot for ur comment
God bless you​*


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10 رجال لايصلحوون للزواج*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومين الى فضل من الرجالة بعد كل ده على رأى ميريامتى
عشن يعرفو بس ان مافيش حد فيهم فالح فى الجواز ههههههههههههههه
اوعى تجيبى البنات التى لاتصلح للزواج لحسن تشمتيهمم فينااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: 10 رجال لايصلحوون للزواج*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ومين الى فضل من الرجالة بعد كل ده على رأى ميريامتى
> عشن يعرفو بس ان مافيش حد فيهم فالح فى الجواز ههههههههههههههه
> اوعى تجيبى البنات التى لاتصلح للزواج لحسن تشمتيهمم فينااااااااااااااا ههههههههههههههههههه*



*hehehehehheheeh 
i wont do that sister
thx alot for ur nice comment
God bless you​*


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2008)

*عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*


الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل : رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما"، يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك. الشيء المرعب.. أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات. علامة الخطر: يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. لكي تتخلصي منه اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق ماما.

الثاني البخيل : ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لا يبدو عليه ذلك، لا يظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد على عمله وعلى مستقبله وطموحه الكبير. الشيء المرعب ..أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلى البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات! علامة الخطر.. يمرض فجأة يوم ميلادك حتي لا يضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام! لكي تتخلصي منه ..اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا على وجه الأرض!
الثالث مدمن الرياضة : قوي البنيان، جريء، على استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل الملابس الرياضية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها. الشيء المرعب .. انه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! علامة الخطر .. اول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لا تعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة لكي تتخلصي منه..اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.الرابع خبير الموضة : أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال تفوق معلوماتك. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. ملابسه سواء كانت عادية أو رسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار (الحزام والكرافات). باختصار رجل مبهر.. الشيء المرعب ..أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! علامة الخطر .. يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لا يكف عن إعطائك النصائح والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك. لكي تتخلصي منه.. يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو ايف سان لوران هذا؟الخامس محب النساء : سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ جداً. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب. الشيء المرعب .. إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. علامة الخطر .. يناديك باسم فتاة أخرى أثناء حديث عاطفي. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً!
السادس الخيالي : هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي تجمع. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته الودودة. الشيء المرعب..إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه. علامة الخطر.. يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلى وجهه علامات الكآبة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة "الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي المصارعة الحرة.

السابع مشروع المؤلف : يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب. الشيء المرعب.. أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لا هدايا في المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة. علامة الخطر.. إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتى مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا في رواية جديدة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية وأن فيلم "ذهب مع الريح" من افشل الرويات التي رأيتها في حياتك التي قدمت في السينما.

الثامن مدمن العمل : رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟ الشيء المرعب.. راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها على حياتك في المستقبل. علامة الخطر.. تكتشفين فجأة أن سكرتيرته أصبحت صديقتك المقربة لأنها هي الوحيدة "المتاحة" "دائما" عندما تطلبينه في المكتب. لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أنك على استعداد لقضاء عدة ساعات معه في مكتبه كل يوم طالما أنه لا يملك وقتا لرؤيتك ونفذي الاقتراح.
التاسع الوحيد : لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من أجلك أنت فقط. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية..كل هذا الاهتمام لا بد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه. الشيء المرعب..أنه فعلاً على استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص على أن يبقى بجانبك "طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟! علامة الخطر..أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً! لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية!
العاشر عاشق بالمساواة : متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه المرأة في المجتمع. الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه على كل احترام وتقدير. شيء آخر رائع: أنه لا يحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية على الإطلاق! الشيء المرعب.. في هذه العلاقة سوف تحرمين من أشياء كثيرة لن يفعلها هو لأنها ضد مبادئه مثل أن يفتح لك باب السيارة، يدفع الحساب في مطعم، يرسل لك زهورا أو حتى يوصلك بسيارته إذا تأخر بك الوقت وأنت في الخارج. علامة الخطر.. سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسؤوليات المادية ليساعدك على الإحساس بكيانك المستقل! لكي تتخلصي منه.. اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنوينا


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2008)

*عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

 
الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل : رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما"، يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك. الشيء المرعب.. أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات. علامة الخطر: يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. لكي تتخلصي منه اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق ماما.

الثاني البخيل : ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لا يبدو عليه ذلك، لا يظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد على عمله وعلى مستقبله وطموحه الكبير. الشيء المرعب ..أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلى البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات! علامة الخطر.. يمرض فجأة يوم ميلادك حتي لا يضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام! لكي تتخلصي منه ..اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا على وجه الأرض!
الثالث مدمن الرياضة : قوي البنيان، جريء، على استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل الملابس الرياضية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها. الشيء المرعب .. انه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! علامة الخطر .. اول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لا تعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة لكي تتخلصي منه..اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.الرابع خبير الموضة : أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال تفوق معلوماتك. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. ملابسه سواء كانت عادية أو رسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار (الحزام والكرافات). باختصار رجل مبهر.. الشيء المرعب ..أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! علامة الخطر .. يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لا يكف عن إعطائك النصائح والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك. لكي تتخلصي منه.. يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو ايف سان لوران هذا؟الخامس محب النساء : سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ جداً. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب. الشيء المرعب .. إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. علامة الخطر .. يناديك باسم فتاة أخرى أثناء حديث عاطفي. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً!
السادس الخيالي : هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي تجمع. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته الودودة. الشيء المرعب..إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه. علامة الخطر.. يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلى وجهه علامات الكآبة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة "الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي المصارعة الحرة.

السابع مشروع المؤلف : يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب. الشيء المرعب.. أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لا هدايا في المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة. علامة الخطر.. إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتى مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا في رواية جديدة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية وأن فيلم "ذهب مع الريح" من افشل الرويات التي رأيتها في حياتك التي قدمت في السينما.

الثامن مدمن العمل : رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟ الشيء المرعب.. راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها على حياتك في المستقبل. علامة الخطر.. تكتشفين فجأة أن سكرتيرته أصبحت صديقتك المقربة لأنها هي الوحيدة "المتاحة" "دائما" عندما تطلبينه في المكتب. لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أنك على استعداد لقضاء عدة ساعات معه في مكتبه كل يوم طالما أنه لا يملك وقتا لرؤيتك ونفذي الاقتراح.
التاسع الوحيد : لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من أجلك أنت فقط. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية..كل هذا الاهتمام لا بد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه. الشيء المرعب..أنه فعلاً على استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص على أن يبقى بجانبك "طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟! علامة الخطر..أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً! لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية!
العاشر عاشق بالمساواة : متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه المرأة في المجتمع. الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه على كل احترام وتقدير. شيء آخر رائع: أنه لا يحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية على الإطلاق! الشيء المرعب.. في هذه العلاقة سوف تحرمين من أشياء كثيرة لن يفعلها هو لأنها ضد مبادئه مثل أن يفتح لك باب السيارة، يدفع الحساب في مطعم، يرسل لك زهورا أو حتى يوصلك بسيارته إذا تأخر بك الوقت وأنت في الخارج. علامة الخطر.. سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسؤوليات المادية ليساعدك على الإحساس بكيانك المستقل! لكي تتخلصي منه.. اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنوينا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

فعلا دى مجموعه من الشخصيات الصعبه فى الزواج وعموما الشخصيه المعتدله افضل كثيراااا ......ميرررسى يا jojo_ch3 وربنا يباركك .


----------



## totty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

_ربنا يستر بقه من الناس دى

الواحد قلقان

ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى خالص
ربنا يعوووضك_​


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

*مرسى لمرورك يا تاسونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## gigi angel (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

مرسى اوى يا جوجو 
فعلا النوعيات دى صعبه الواحد يتعامل او يعيش معاها


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

ياه على كدة 
كل الجالة صعبة انهم يتعشرو ا 
مرسية على الموضوع ده​


----------



## sameh7610 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

يا اخى انت شرتنا خلاص
الواحد مش هيلاقى بنت ترضة بيه بعد كدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## logy (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

بجد كلامك جميل مع انى متزوجة بس ماعرفش جوزىاى واحد فيهم كدة هاتخلينى ابتدى افكر تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة                                              ربنا يباركك


----------



## spider boy (9 مارس 2008)

*عشره رجال لا يصلحون للزواج†+†*

الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل : رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما"، يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك. الشيء المرعب.. أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات. علامة الخطر: يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. لكي تتخلصي منه اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق ماما.

الثاني البخيل : ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لا يبدو عليه ذلك، لا يظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد على عمله وعلى مستقبله وطموحه الكبير. الشيء المرعب ..أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلى البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات! علامة الخطر.. يمرض فجأة يوم ميلادك حتي لا يضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام! لكي تتخلصي منه ..اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا على وجه الأرض!


الثالث مدمن الرياضة : قوي البنيان، جريء، على استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل الملابس الرياضية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها. الشيء المرعب .. انه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! علامة الخطر .. اول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لا تعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة لكي تتخلصي منه..اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.

الرابع خبير الموضة : أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال تفوق معلوماتك. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. ملابسه سواء كانت عادية أو رسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار (الحزام والكرافات). باختصار رجل مبهر.. الشيء المرعب ..أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! علامة الخطر .. يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لا يكف عن إعطائك النصائح والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك. لكي تتخلصي منه.. يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو ايف سان لوران هذا؟

الخامس محب النساء : سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ جداً. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب. الشيء المرعب .. إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. علامة الخطر .. يناديك باسم فتاة أخرى أثناء حديث عاطفي. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً!


السادس الخيالي : هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي تجمع. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته الودودة. الشيء المرعب..إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه. علامة الخطر.. يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلى وجهه علامات الكآبة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة "الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي المصارعة الحرة.


السابع مشروع المؤلف : يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب. الشيء المرعب.. أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لا هدايا في المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة. علامة الخطر.. إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتى مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا في رواية جديدة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية وأن فيلم "ذهب مع الريح" من افشل الرويات التي رأيتها في حياتك التي قدمت في السينما.


الثامن مدمن العمل : رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟ الشيء المرعب.. راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها على حياتك في المستقبل. علامة الخطر.. تكتشفين فجأة أن سكرتيرته أصبحت صديقتك المقربة لأنها هي الوحيدة "المتاحة" "دائما" عندما تطلبينه في المكتب. لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أنك على استعداد لقضاء عدة ساعات معه في مكتبه كل يوم طالما أنه لا يملك وقتا لرؤيتك ونفذي الاقتراح.


التاسع الوحيد : لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من أجلك أنت فقط. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية..كل هذا الاهتمام لا بد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه. الشيء المرعب..أنه فعلاً على استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص على أن يبقى بجانبك "طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟! علامة الخطر..أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً! لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية!


العاشر عاشق بالمساواة : متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه المرأة في المجتمع. الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه على كل احترام وتقدير. شيء آخر رائع: أنه لا يحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية على الإطلاق! الشيء المرعب.. في هذه العلاقة سوف تحرمين من أشياء كثيرة لن يفعلها هو لأنها ضد مبادئه مثل أن يفتح لك باب السيارة، يدفع الحساب في مطعم، يرسل لك زهورا أو حتى يوصلك بسيارته إذا تأخر بك الوقت وأنت في الخارج. علامة الخطر.. سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسؤوليات المادية ليساعدك على الإحساس بكيانك المستقل! لكي تتخلصي منه.. اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنوينا


----------



## mrmr120 (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشره رجال لا يصلحون للزواج†+†*

ميرسى بجد لموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## Meriamty (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*





موضوع رووووووووووووووعه يا جوجو 

ومنتظرين المزيد 



​


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2008)

*عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج 
 
*

*(الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل)*
*صفاته .. رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه*
* "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما" **المسبك *
*يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت.*
*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية *
*أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك.*
*الشيء المرعب*
*أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات.*
*علامة الخطر يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة *
*لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما.*
*لكي تتخلصي منه *
*اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق *
*ماما "البلدي".*
*******
*(الثاني البخيل )*
*صفاته.. ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لايبدو عليه ذلك، لايظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات *
*إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة.*
*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية *
*ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد علي عمله وعلي مستقبله وطموحه الكبير.*
*الشيء المرعب *
*أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلي البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما *
*للإصلاحات!*
*علامة الخطر *
*يمرض فجأة يوم حفلة ما حتي لايضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق *
*في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام!*
*لكي تتخلصي منه .. *
*اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا علي وجه الأرض!*
*******
*(الثالث مدمن الرياضة)*
*صفاته .. *
*قوي البنيان، جريء، علي استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل *
*الملابس الرياضية.*
*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... *
*مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها.*
*الشيء المرعب .. *
*أنه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية *
*الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها!*
*علامة الخطر .. *
*أول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لاتعرض سوي *
*قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة*
*لكي تتخلصي منه.. *
*اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.*
*******
*(الرابع خبير الموضة )*
*أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال *
*تفوق معلوماتك.*
*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. *
*ملابسه سواء كانت "كاجوال" أورسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير *
*ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار . باختصار رجل مبهر.*
*الشيء المرعب .. *
*أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له!*
*علامة الخطر .. *
*يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لايكف عن إعطائك النصائح *
*والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك*
*******
*(الخامس محب النساء) *
*سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل *
*يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ *
*جداً.*
*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. *
*يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب.*
*الشيء المرعب .. *
*إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء.*
*علامة الخطر .. *
*يناديك باسم فتاة أخري أثناء حديث عاطفي.*
*******
*(السادس الخيالي )*
*صفاته .. *
*هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي *
*تجمع.*
*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. *
*شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته *
*الودودة.*
*الشيء المرعب.. *
*إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم *
*الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه.*
*علامة الخطر.. *
*يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلي وجهه علامات الكآبة.*
*لكي تتخلصي منه.. *
*أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة"الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي *
*المصارعة الحرة.*
*******
*(السابع مشروع المؤلف)*
*صفاته .. *
*يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته *
*الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية.*
*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. *
*لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب.*
*الشيء المرعب.. *
*أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لاهدايا في *
*المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة.*
*علامة الخطر.. *
*إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتي مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا *
*في رواية جديدة.*
*لكي تتخلصي منه.. *
*أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية *
*التي قدمت في السينما.*
*******
*(الثامن مدمن العمل )*
*صفاته.. *
*رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت.*
*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. *
*رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟*
*الشيء المرعب.. *
*راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها علي *
*حياتك في المستقبل.*
*.*
*******
*(التاسع الوحيد)*
*صفاته.. *
*لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من *
*أجلك أنت فقط.*
*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. *
*كل هذا الاهتمام لابد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك *
*يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه.*
*الشيء المرعب.. *
*أنه فعلاً علي استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص علي أن يبقي بجانبك *
*"طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟!*
*علامة الخطر.. *
*أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً!*
*لكي تتخلصي منه.. *
*أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية!*
*******
*(العاشر عاشق بالمساواة)*
*صفاته.. *
*متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه *
*المرأة في المجتمع.*
*الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. *
*حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه علي كل احترام وتقدير. *
*شيء آخر رائع: أنه لايحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية علي الإطلاق!*
*علامة الخطر.. *
*سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسئوليات المادية ليساعدك علي الإحساس بكيانك *
*المستقل!*
*لكي تتخلصي منه.. *
*اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنوياً
*​


----------



## 1man in forum (30 مايو 2008)

*انا رقم 11​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*

موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا بيتر 
مرسىىىىىىىىى  جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*



1man in forum قال:


> *انا رقم 11​*


*لا تعليق*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا بيتر
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا kokoman*
*على مجاملته الرائعه*​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*

ربنا يبارك حياتك دنا واحد منهم


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*

ميرسى يا بيتر على النصايح الغاليه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## BITAR (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك دنا واحد منهم


هههههههههههههههه
*الحمد لله *
*بس ياريت رقم كام ارمين*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا بيتر على النصايح الغاليه​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*طبعا*
*خدوا خبره*
*واتجوزا بكره*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اى خدمه يا نيفين *​


----------



## cuteledia (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*

الموضوع جميل اوي يا بيتر 
بس انت كدة جبت كل الصفات ... مستحيل تلاقي حد مافيهوش صفة من كل الصفات دي
يلا ربنا يستر بأه
شكرا يا باشا علي النصائح الجميييييييلة دي .... يسوع يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*



cuteledia قال:


> الموضوع جميل اوي يا بيتر
> بس انت كدة جبت كل الصفات ... مستحيل تلاقي حد مافيهوش صفة من كل الصفات دي
> يلا ربنا يستر بأه
> شكرا يا باشا علي النصائح الجميييييييلة دي .... يسوع يبارك خدمتك ومحبتك


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*متخافيش *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*الصفات بتبان بعد الجواز يا cuteledia*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## وليم تل (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*

شكرا بيتر
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لايصلحون للزواج*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بيتر
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


* شكرا يا زعيم*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## viviane tarek (6 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ممتاز
جميل جدا""
بس كدة احنا مش هنلاقى حد نتزوجة ههههه
علشان دى صفات كل الرجالة
طيب قولو أية صفات الرجالة النتزوجها؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أغسطس 2008)

> الخامس محب النساء)
> سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل
> يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ
> جداً.
> ...


*اهو النوع ده بيبقى غالبا مصيره  شوية أكياس سوداااااا هههههههه
ميرررسى يا بيتر على الموضوع وربنا معاك .​*


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2008)

*حبيبى ومشرفنا الغالى بيتر*
*طبعا موضوعك فى منتهى الجمال بجد*
*بس انا هرخم عليك شوية وهقولك انة مكرر اكتر من مرة *
*اسف وماتزعلش منى بأمانة*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...+%E1%C7+%ED%D5%E1%CD%E6%E4+%E1%E1%D2%E6%C7%CC*
*وكمان اهوة*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...+%E1%C7+%ED%D5%E1%CD%E6%E4+%E1%E1%D2%E6%C7%CC
*ماتزعلش منى بجد*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



come with me قال:


> الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل : رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما"، يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك. الشيء المرعب.. أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات. علامة الخطر: يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. لكي تتخلصي منه اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق ماما.
> 
> الثاني البخيل : ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لا يبدو عليه ذلك، لا يظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد على عمله وعلى مستقبله وطموحه الكبير. الشيء المرعب ..أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلى البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات! علامة الخطر.. يمرض فجأة يوم ميلادك حتي لا يضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام! لكي تتخلصي منه ..اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا على وجه الأرض!
> الثالث مدمن الرياضة : قوي البنيان، جريء، على استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل الملابس الرياضية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها. الشيء المرعب .. انه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! علامة الخطر .. اول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لا تعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة لكي تتخلصي منه..اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.الرابع خبير الموضة : أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال تفوق معلوماتك. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. ملابسه سواء كانت عادية أو رسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار (الحزام والكرافات). باختصار رجل مبهر.. الشيء المرعب ..أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! علامة الخطر .. يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لا يكف عن إعطائك النصائح والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك. لكي تتخلصي منه.. يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو ايف سان لوران هذا؟الخامس محب النساء : سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ جداً. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب. الشيء المرعب .. إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. علامة الخطر .. يناديك باسم فتاة أخرى أثناء حديث عاطفي. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً!
> ...



 موضوع حلو شكرااا   لكن انت بكده بهدلت الرجاله   ههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



marmar_maroo قال:


>


*نروتى بمرورك يا مشرفتنا الشقية *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع حلو شكرااا لكن انت بكده بهدلت الرجاله ههههههههههههههه


*لا ولا بهدلو ولا حاجة *
*مجرد بنضحك مش اكتر *
*ميرسى لمرورك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## makaroka (9 أغسطس 2008)

انت كده ماخلتش اى رجاله يصلحو للزواج يابنى مهما دول اللى موجودين فى البلد  ايه الاطباع التانيه اللى انت مقولتهاش


----------



## ناريمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

موضوع حلو كتير ميرسي ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

_موضوع حلو اوى ياجوجو

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



ناريمان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*
> 
> *موضوع حلو كتير ميرسي ليك *​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*شكرا لمرورك يا ناريمان*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع حلو اوى ياجوجو​_
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوضك_​


*شكرا ليكى يا فيبى*
*نورتى بأمانة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

ههههههههههههههههه
جامد ياباشا الموضوع ده 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جامد ياباشا الموضوع ده
> مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا
> ...


*شكرا يا باشا على مرورك اللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*




​


----------



## just member (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



مورا مارون قال:


> [/quoteميرسى خالص يا مورا على مرورك الجميل
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## Aksios (5 أكتوبر 2008)

1man in forum قال:


> *انا رقم 11​*



و انا كمان :t30:


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مايو 2009)

*رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

*الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل
صفاته .. رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما" المسبك يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت.

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية 
أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك.

الشيء المرعب
أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات.

علامة الخطر *
*يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة 
لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما.

لكي تتخلصي منه 
اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق 
ماما 

*****

(الثاني البخيل )

صفاته.. *
*ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لايبدو عليه ذلك، لايظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات 
إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة.

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية 
ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد علي عمله وعلي مستقبله وطموحه الكبير.

الشيء المرعب 
أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلي البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما 
للإصلاحات!*​*
علامة الخطر 
يمرض فجأة يوم حفلة ما حتي لايضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق 
في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام!

لكي تتخلصي منه .. 
اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا علي وجه الأرض!

*****

(الثالث مدمن الرياضة)

صفاته .. 
قوي البنيان، جريء، علي استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل 
الملابس الرياضية.

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... 
مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها.

الشيء المرعب .. 
أنه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية 
الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها!

علامة الخطر .. 
أول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لاتعرض سوي 
قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة

لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.

*****

(الرابع خبير الموضة )

أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال 
تفوق معلوماتك.

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية . 
ملابسه سواء كانت "كاجوال" أورسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير 
ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار باختصار رجل مبهر.

الشيء المرعب .. 
أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له!

علامة الخطر .. 
يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لايكف عن إعطائك النصائح 
والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك

*****

(الخامس محب النساء)
سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل 
يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ 
جداً.

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب.

الشيء المرعب .. 
إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء.

علامة الخطر .. 
يناديك باسم فتاة أخري أثناء حديث عاطفي.

*****

(السادس الخيالي )

صفاته .. 
هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي 
تجمع.

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية . 
شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته 
الودودة..

الشيء المرعب.. 
إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم 
الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه.

علامة الخطر.. 
يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلي وجهه علامات الكآبة.

لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة"الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي 
المصارعة الحرة.

*****

(السابع مشروع المؤلف)

صفاته .. 
يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته 
الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية.

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية . 
لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب.

الشيء المرعب.. 
أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لاهدايا في 
المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة.

علامة الخطر.. 
إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتي مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا 
في رواية جديدة.

لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية 
التي قدمت في السينما.

*****

(الثامن مدمن العمل )

صفاته.. 
رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت.
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية . 
رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟

الشيء المرعب.. 
راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها علي 
حياتك في المستقبل.

.

*****

(التاسع الوحيد)

صفاته.. 
لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من 
أجلك أنت فقط.

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
كل هذا الاهتمام لابد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك 
يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه.

الشيء المرعب... 
أنه فعلاً علي استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص علي أن يبقي بجانبك 
"طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟!

علامة الخطر.. 
أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً!

لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية!

*****

(العاشر عاشق بالمساواة)

صفاته.. 
متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه 
المرأة في المجتمع.

الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه علي كل احترام وتقدير.
شيء آخر رائع: أنه لايحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية علي الإطلاق!

علامة الخطر.. 
سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسئوليات المادية ليساعدك علي الإحساس بكيانك 
المستقل!

لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنوياً​​​*​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*


جميل جداااا يا + بريسكلا +

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا + بريسكلا +
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى لمرورك كليمو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل الصفات دى لا تصلح للجواز
حقيقى حلال فيكن العنوسة بنات طنطو حواء :ranting:
ابقى روحى لعم عبدة الترزى يفصلك عريس :941hf:
وشكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الجميل 
اللى ها يخليكوا عوانس مع سبق الاصرار والترصد
ودمتى بود​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*


برده مفيش غير تعليق حقوله هههههههههههههه


اخير جبته من مشاركة ليه 


*
§ اذا غازلتها تبقى خلبوص وملكش امان واذا ما غازلتهاش تبقى ما عندكش نظر

§ اذا زرتها كتير تبقى تقيل ولحوح واذا ما زرتهاش تبقى مش مهتم بيها

§ اذا كنت بتلبس شيك تبقى بتاع مناظر ومقطع السمكة وديلها واذا مالبستش شيك تبقى معفن

§ اذا جبت ليها هدايا كتير تبقى بتحاول تشتريها بفلوسك واذا ما جبتش تبقى بخيل وجلدة

§ اذا غيرت عليها تبقى قفل ورجعى واذا ما غيرتش يبقى دمك بارد او ما عندكش دم اساسا

الخلاصة :- 
§ فى الخطوبة وشهر العسل هو بيتكلم وهى بتسمع

§ بعد سنة من الجواز هى بتتكلم وهو بيسمع

§ باقى سنين الجواز الاتنين بيتكلموا وامة لا الة الا اللة بتسمع
**
§ اذا غازلتها تبقى خلبوص وملكش امان واذا ما غازلتهاش تبقى ما عندكش نظر

§ اذا زرتها كتير تبقى تقيل ولحوح واذا ما زرتهاش تبقى مش مهتم بيها

§ اذا كنت بتلبس شيك تبقى بتاع مناظر ومقطع السمكة وديلها واذا مالبستش شيك تبقى معفن

§ اذا جبت ليها هدايا كتير تبقى بتحاول تشتريها بفلوسك واذا ما جبتش تبقى بخيل وجلدة

§ اذا غيرت عليها تبقى قفل ورجعى واذا ما غيرتش يبقى دمك بارد او ما عندكش دم اساسا

الخلاصة :- 
§ فى الخطوبة وشهر العسل هو بيتكلم وهى بتسمع

§ بعد سنة من الجواز هى بتتكلم وهو بيسمع

§ باقى سنين الجواز الاتنين بيتكلموا وامة لا الة الا اللة بتسمع


هو ده بالظبط  خليكم بقى كده 









لحد ما تقوله عريس لله ههههههههههههههه:gy0000::a63:
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا بريسكلا ​ 
ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل الصفات دى لا تصلح للجواز
> حقيقى حلال فيكن العنوسة بنات طنطو حواء :ranting:
> ابقى روحى لعم عبدة الترزى يفصلك عريس :941hf:
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب وانت يا وليم رايك انهم ينفعوا؟ 
ميرسى لمرورك 
نورت الموضووووووووووع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> برده مفيش غير تعليق حقوله هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> اخير جبته من مشاركة ليه
> ...





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشاركة جميلة حقيقى موتتنى من الضحك
هما البنات كده
ميعجبهمش العجب:t30: هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

*موضوع حمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا بريسكلا ​
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسى يا كوكو
انت الوحيد اللى مريت بهدوء
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع حمييل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى سندريلا لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب وانت يا وليم رايك انهم ينفعوا؟
> ميرسى لمرورك
> نورت الموضووووووووووع​*



بمنتهى الامانة بريسكلا
فى اثنين فقط لا يصلحوا للجواز بتاتا
وهما دلوعة ماما والبخيل لانة لا يوجد حل لهما
اما الباقى من الممكن تغييرة او ضربهم فى الخلاط
لاخراج كوكتيل جميل وبالهنا والشفا
30:​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



وليم تل قال:


> بمنتهى الامانة بريسكلا
> فى اثنين فقط لا يصلحوا للجواز بتاتا
> وهما دلوعة ماما والبخيل لانة لا يوجد حل لهما
> اما الباقى من الممكن تغييرة او ضربهم فى الخلاط
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههه
واحنا لسه هندور على خلاط
احنا عايزينه مضروب جاهز 
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههه
> واحنا لسه هندور على خلاط
> احنا عايزينه مضروب جاهز
> ...



يبقى ما فيش قدامك
غير عمو عبدو الترزى
بس اوعى تنسى تأخذى الكتالوج معاكى
وابقى قابلينى :heat:

​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



وليم تل قال:


> يبقى ما فيش قدامك
> غير عمو عبدو الترزى
> بس اوعى تنسى تأخذى الكتالوج معاكى
> وابقى قابلينى :heat:
> ...



*ههههههههههههه طيب
ابقى ادينى عنوانه بقى

صدقنى يا وليم (مراية الحب عامية)
وساعة النصيب محدش بيشوف العيوب دى كلها*​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

حقيقى بريسكلا
انة وفى بعض الاحيان تكون مراية الحب عامية
ولكن مع التفاعل والمشاركة بيظهر عيب كل انسان
وهنا يكون مفعول الحب الحقيقى حيث يحاول كل طرف
ان يغير من عيوبة حتى يستطيع العيش مع من يحبة
لكن التغاضى مؤقتا عن العيوب هو اكبر كارثة اسرية مستقبلية
ومن هنا نفضل دائما ان تكون فترة الخطوبة طويلة بقدر يناسب
كل منهما حتى يحدث اندماج او كل انسان يذهب لحال سبيلة
كضمان لنجاح الزيجة بينهما وبناء اسرة صالحة محبة وهادئة
واسف على الاطالة واتمنى الا اكون خرجت عن الموضوع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

حلو  اووووووووووووووووووووووووى
واكتر واحد بكرهه ولا يمكن الواحد يطيقه البخييييييييييييييييييييييل
بس كل انسان ليه عيوب وليه مميزات والاحسن ان مميزاته تغطى على عيوبه ويقدر يتحكم فيها 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



وليم تل قال:


> حقيقى بريسكلا
> انة وفى بعض الاحيان تكون مراية الحب عامية
> ولكن مع التفاعل والمشاركة بيظهر عيب كل انسان
> وهنا يكون مفعول الحب الحقيقى حيث يحاول كل طرف
> ...



*انت نورت الموضوع وليم
مشاركاتك جميلة و فى صلب الموضوع
ميرسى لمرورك وكلامك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

*رد: رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



swety koky girl قال:


> حلو  اووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> واكتر واحد بكرهه ولا يمكن الواحد يطيقه البخييييييييييييييييييييييل
> بس كل انسان ليه عيوب وليه مميزات والاحسن ان مميزاته تغطى على عيوبه ويقدر يتحكم فيها
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر​



*ميرسى لمرورك كووووووكى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (4 يوليو 2009)

*اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

*     سلام يا حلوات
اليوم جبتلكم 
عشر اشخاص غير صالحين للزواج 
اوكي
الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل) 

//صفاته .. 
رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما" المسبك يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت. 
//الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك. 
//الشيء المرعب.. 
أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات. 
//علامة الخطر 
يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. 
//لكي تتخلصي منه 
اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق ماما. 


الثاني البخيل ) 

//صفاته.. 
ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لايبدو عليه ذلك، لايظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة. 
//الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 
ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد علي عمله وعلي مستقبله وطموحه الكبير. 
//الشيء المرعب .. 
أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلي البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات! 
//علامة الخطر.. 
يمرض فجأة يوم ميلادك حتي لايضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام! 
//لكي تتخلصي منه .. 
اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا علي وجه الأرض! 


الثالث مدمن الرياضة) 

//صفاته .. 
قوي البنيان، جريء، علي استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل الملابس الرياضية. 
//الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... 
مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها. 
//الشيء المرعب .. 
أنه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! 
//علامة الخطر .. 
أول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لاتعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة 
//لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس. 


الرابع خبير الموضة) 

//صفاته .. 
أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال تفوق معلوماتك. 
//الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 
ملابسه سواء كانت "كاجوال" أورسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا الإكسسوار (الحزام والكرافات). باختصار رجل مبهر. 
//الشيء المرعب .. 
أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! 
//علامة الخطر .. 
يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لايكف عن إعطائك النصائح والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك 
//لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو ايف سان لوران هذا؟ (هو مين ده صحيح ) 


الخامس محب النساء) 

//صفاته.. 
سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ جداً. 
//الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب. 
//الشيء المرعب .. 
إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. 
//علامة الخطر .. 
يناديك باسم فتاة أخري أثناء حديث عاطفي. 
//لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً! 


السادس الخيالي) 

صفاته .. 
هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي تجمع. 
الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 
شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته الودودة. 
الشيء المرعب.. 
إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم الحقيقية.. طموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه. 
//علامة الخطر.. 
يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلي وجهه علامات الكآبة. 
//لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة"الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي المصارعة الحرة. 


السابع مشروع المؤلف) 

//صفاته .. 
يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية. 
//الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 
لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب. 
//الشيء المرعب.. 
أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لاهدايا في المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة. 
//علامة الخطر.. 
إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتي مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا في رواية جديدة. 
//لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية وأن فيلم "ذهب مع الريح" من افشل الرويات التي رأيتها في حياتك ا لتي قدمت في السينما. 


الثامن مدمن العمل) 

//صفاته.. 
رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت. 
//الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 
رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟ 
//الشيء المرعب.. 
راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها علي حياتك في المستقبل. 
//علامة الخطر.. 
تكتشفين فجأة أن سكرتيرته أصبحت صديقتك المقربة لأنها هي الوحيدة "المتاحة" "دائما" عندما تطلبينه في المكتب. 
//لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أنك علي استعداد لقضاء عدة ساعات معه في مكتبه كل يوم طالما أنه لايملك وقتا لرؤيتك ونفذي الاقتراح. 


التاسع الوحيد) 

//صفاته.. 
لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من أجلك أنت فقط. 
//الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
كل هذا الاهتمام لابد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه. 
//الشيء المرعب.. 
أنه فعلاً علي استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص علي أن يبقي بجانبك "طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟! 
//علامة الخطر.. 
أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً! 
//لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية! 


العاشر عاشق بالمساواة) 

//صفاته.. 
متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه المرأة في المجتمع. 
//الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 
حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه علي كل احترام وتقدير. 
شيء آخر رائع: أنه لايحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية علي الإطلاق! 
//الشيء المرعب.. 
في هذه العلاقة سوف تحرمين من أشياء كثيرة لن يفعلها هو لأنها ضد مبادئه مثل أن يفتح لك باب السيارة، يدفع الحساب في مطعم، يرسل لك زهورا أو حتي يوصلك بسيارته إذا تأخر بك الوقت وأنت في الخارج. 
//علامة الخطر.. 
سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسئوليات المادية ليساعدك علي الإحساس بكيانك المستقل! 
//لكي تتخلصي منه.. 
اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنوياً 
ههههههههههههههههههه
مع احترامى للرجل


واخيرا اوعى تسمعى الكلام دة لانك بالشكل دة مش هتتجوزى خااااااااااالص لان مفيش رجل يخرج عن العشرة دول او ممكن تلاقيه بيجمع بين صفتين او تلاتة اهم حاجة يكون فيه خوف ربنا وابن الكنيسة واولا واخيرا صلى لربنا انه يختارلك الصالح

عاوزة اسمع راى البنات والاولاد الكلام دة صحيح ولا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ملطوووووووووووووووووووووووووش

​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

ههههههه

جميل موضوعك يا سيمون

يك كل الحق بتحذير بنات جنسك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع لذيذ ودمة خفيف يا سيمون

مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## DoooDooo (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

*ههههههههههههه
الموضوع حلو اوى ..اول مرة اتشد لموضوع كده واكمله لاخره
بس بجد حلو خالص
والصفات دى موجودة كتير اوى .. لو تجنبناها مفيش بنت هتتجوز
بس اهم حاجة انه يكون ابن ربنا بجد
بس
ميرسى خالص يا سيمون على الموضوع اللذيذ ده*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع بجد ذي السكر يا سيمون يا قمر
مرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي على الموضوع العسول خالص ده 
ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلاتك كتيييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

موضوع جميل جداااااااا ودمه خفيف:d

ميرسي ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك ......


----------



## +pepo+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا سيمون *
*بس انا عايز راجل واحد مخرجش بره الكلام ده ده على كده مفيش ولا بنت او ولد هيتجوزوووووووو هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## zezza (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

يا خرااااااااااااااااااااااشى يا سيمو 
امال اتجوز مين يا بت ده انتى ماخلتيش حاجة ههههههههه
اهم حاجة يا قمرة زى ما انتى قلتى يكون ابن الكنيسة و يعرف ربنا كويس 
و طبيعى ان اى انسان يكون فى عيب بس لازم يكون العيب ده فى حدود و يتصلح بمجهود شوية و قرب اكتر من ربنا 
شكرا حبيبة قلبى على الموضوع الجميل 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

شكرا سيمون
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*


----------



## د/ماريان صبرى (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

الموضوع تحفه
وبجد اهم حاجه انه يبقى يعرف ربنا لانه يوم ماهيبقى عارف ربنا يوم ماهيعرف يخاف عليا ويحبنى ويراعى مشاعرى كويس قوى يعنى من الاخر هيراعى ربنا فى كل معاملاته معايا


----------



## جارجيوس (18 يوليو 2009)

*عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

*عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج





الأول (ابن "ماما" المدلل) 

صفاته .. رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما" المسبك يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت. 

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك. 

الشيء المرعب أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات. 

علامة الخطر يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. 

لكي تتخلصي منه اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولا يعتمد على ذوق ماما "البلدي". 

***** 

الثاني (البخيل) 

صفاته.. ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لا يبدو عليه ذلك، لا يظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة. 

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد على عمله وعلي مستقبله وطموحه الكبير. 

الشيء المرعب أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلي البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات! 

علامة الخطر يمرض فجأة يوم حفلة ما حتى لا يضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام! 

لكي تتخلصي منه .. 

اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافاً على وجه الأرض! 

***** 

الثالث (مدمن الرياضة) 

صفاته .. 

قوي البنيان، جريء، على استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل 

الملابس الرياضية. 

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... 

مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها. 

الشيء المرعب .. 

أنه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية 

الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! 

علامة الخطر .. 

أول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لا تعرض سوى 

قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة لكي تتخلصي منه.. 

اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس. 

***** 

الرابع (خبير الموضة) 

أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال 

تفوق معلوماتك. 

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 

ملابسه سواء كانت "كاجوال" أو رسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار . باختصار رجل مبهر. 

الشيء المرعب .. 

أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! 

علامة الخطر .. 

يفضل "الشوبنج" على قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لا يكف عن إعطائك النصائح 

والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك 

***** 

الخامس (محب النساء) 

سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلاً عادياً.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل 

يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ 

جداً. 

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 

يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب. 

الشيء المرعب .. 

إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. 

علامة الخطر .. 

يناديك باسم فتاة أخري أثناء حديث عاطفي. 

***** 

السادس (الخيالي) 

صفاته .. 

هادئ، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي 

تجمع. 

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 

شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته 

الودودة. 

الشيء المرعب.. 

إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم 

الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لا يسعى لتحقيقه. 

علامة الخطر.. 

يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلي وجهه علامات الكآبة. 

لكي تتخلصي منه.. 

أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة"الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي 

المصارعة الحرة. 

***** 

السابع (مشروع المؤلف) 

صفاته .. 

يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته 

الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية. 

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 

لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب. 

الشيء المرعب.. 

أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لا عشاء في الخارج، لا هدايا في 

المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة. 

علامة الخطر.. 

إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتى مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا في رواية جديدة. 

لكي تتخلصي منه.. 

أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية 

التي قدمت في السينما. 

***** 

الثامن (مدمن العمل) 

صفاته.. 

رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت. 

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. 

رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟ 

الشيء المرعب.. 

راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها علي 

حياتك في المستقبل.. 

***** 

التاسع (الوحيد) 

صفاته.. 

لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من أجلك أنت فقط.  

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 

كل هذا الاهتمام لابد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه. 

الشيء المرعب.. 

أنه فعلاً على استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص على أن يبقي بجانبك 

"طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟! 

علامة الخطر.. 

أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً! 

لكي تتخلصي منه.. 

أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية! 

***** 

العاشر (عاشق بالمساواة) 

صفاته.. 

متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه المرأة في المجتمع. 

الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. 

حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه على كل احترام وتقدير. 

شيء آخر رائع: أنه لا يحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية على الإطلاق! 

علامة الخطر.. 

سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسئوليات المادية ليساعدك على الإحساس بكيانك المستقل! 

لكي تتخلصي منه... 

 اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه مادياً ومعنوياً.





​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

موضوع رائع جداااا يا جريس

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

شكرا ليك يا جريس على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

*رائع جدا*

*ميرسى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

*ههههههههههه
امال كده مين اللى يصلح
ميرررسى ليك اوووووووى جريس

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا جريس
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*شكرا" لمرورك يا كليمو
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليك يا جريس على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*شكرا" لاهتمامك يا كوكو
الرب ينور حياتك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



mina elbatal قال:


> *رائع جدا*
> 
> *ميرسى ربنا يباركك*​



*الف شكر لك يا مينا على الرد​*


----------



## جارجيوس (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



mina elbatal قال:


> *رائع جدا*
> 
> *ميرسى ربنا يباركك*​


*
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



mary gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> امال كده مين اللى يصلح
> ميرررسى ليك اوووووووى جريس
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*



*مين الي بصلح ما بعرف 
بس الي بعرفه اني انا واحد منهم الي هو وحيد الوالدين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الف شكر لك على الرد 
الرب يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## zama (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

هههههههههه 

موضوع جميل أوى ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## جارجيوس (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



mena magdy said قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جميل أوى ..
> 
> أشكرك ..



*شكرا" لمرورك يا مينا مجدي
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

بالله عليك جريس
سبت اية من الرجالة ينفع للجواز
اعتقد كدة بح وبلاها جواز
ويلا عنسوا يا بنات :a82:
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود
​


----------



## جارجيوس (20 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



وليم تل قال:


> بالله عليك جريس
> سبت اية من الرجالة ينفع للجواز
> اعتقد كدة بح وبلاها جواز
> ويلا عنسوا يا بنات :a82:
> ...



*خلاص يا وليم نحن بنسير رهبان و البنات راهبات
كل الشكر لك يا وليم على مرورك المميز
الرب يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

ههههههههههههههه
موضوع لذيذ يا جريس
بس كدة الولاد خلصوا
هههههههه​


----------



## جارجيوس (21 يوليو 2009)

*رد: عشرة رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> موضوع لذيذ يا جريس
> بس كدة الولاد خلصوا
> هههههههه​



*كل الشكر لك يا نادم على مرورك المميز
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رجال لايصلحون للزواج*

الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل : رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما"، يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك. الشيء المرعب.. أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات. علامة الخطر: يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. لكي تتخلصي منه اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق ماما.

الثاني البخيل : ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لا يبدو عليه ذلك، لا يظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد على عمله وعلى مستقبله وطموحه الكبير. الشيء المرعب ..أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلى البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات! علامة الخطر.. يمرض فجأة يوم ميلادك حتي لا يضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام! لكي تتخلصي منه ..اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا على وجه الأرض!


الثالث مدمن الرياضة : قوي البنيان، جريء، على استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل الملابس الرياضية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها. الشيء المرعب .. انه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! علامة الخطر .. اول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لا تعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة لكي تتخلصي منه..اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.


الرابع خبير الموضة : أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال تفوق معلوماتك. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. ملابسه سواء كانت عادية أو رسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار (الحزام والكرافات). باختصار رجل مبهر.. الشيء المرعب ..أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! علامة الخطر .. يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لا يكف عن إعطائك النصائح والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك. لكي تتخلصي منه.. يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو ايف سان لوران هذا؟


الخامس محب النساء : سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ جداً. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب. الشيء المرعب .. إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. علامة الخطر .. يناديك باسم فتاة أخرى أثناء حديث عاطفي. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً!


السادس الخيالي : هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي تجمع. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..شيء غامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته الودودة. الشيء المرعب..إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه. علامة الخطر.. يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلى وجهه علامات الكآبة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة "الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي المصارعة الحرة.



السابع مشروع المؤلف : يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب. الشيء المرعب.. أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لا هدايا في المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة. علامة الخطر.. إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتى مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا في رواية جديدة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن سلسلة "لوريل وهاردي" من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية وأن فيلم "ذهب مع الريح" من افشل الرويات التي رأيتها في حياتك التي قدمت في السينما.


الثامن مدمن العمل : رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و"غير متاح" طوال الوقت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟ الشيء المرعب.. راجعي عبارة "غير متاح" ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها على حياتك في المستقبل. علامة الخطر.. تكتشفين فجأة أن سكرتيرته أصبحت صديقتك المقربة لأنها هي الوحيدة "المتاحة" "دائما" عندما تطلبينه في المكتب. لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أنك على استعداد لقضاء عدة ساعات معه في مكتبه كل يوم طالما أنه لا يملك وقتا لرؤيتك ونفذي الاقتراح.


التاسع الوحيد : لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من أجلك أنت فقط. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية..كل هذا الاهتمام لا بد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه. الشيء المرعب..أنه فعلاً على استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص على أن يبقى بجانبك "طوال" الوقت أليس هذا مرعبا؟! علامة الخطر..أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً! لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية!


العاشر عاشق بالمساواة : متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه المرأة في المجتمع. الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه على كل احترام وتقدير. شيء آخر رائع: أنه لا يحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية على الإطلاق! الشيء المرعب.. في هذه العلاقة سوف تحرمين من أشياء كثيرة لن يفعلها هو لأنها ضد مبادئه مثل أن يفتح لك باب السيارة، يدفع الحساب في مطعم، يرسل لك زهورا أو حتى يوصلك بسيارته إذا تأخر بك الوقت وأنت في الخارج. علامة الخطر.. سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسؤوليات المادية ليساعدك على الإحساس بكيانك المستقل! لكي تتخلصي منه.. اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنويا


----------



## harouth (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: رجال لايصلحون للزواج*

فعلا كلم مش بيصلحوا للزواج 
خليهم في حضن و كنف اهلهم احسن ما يخربوا بيوت البنات 

تسلم ايدك موضوع في منتهى الجمال 
الرب يبارك خدمتك و يسعد ايامك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: رجال لايصلحون للزواج*

كيرلس

شكراااااا على  الموضوع  والمعلومات

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: رجال لايصلحون للزواج*

شكرا

جدا

موضوع رااائع 



الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*



كليمو قال:


> ههههههه
> 
> جميل موضوعك يا سيمون
> 
> يك كل الحق بتحذير بنات جنسك



*طبعا طبعا دول حبايبى
اسيبهم يعنى يتخدعوا كده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ع ردك كليمو
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*



TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع لذيذ ودمة خفيف يا سيمون
> 
> مرسي يا قمر​*



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياحبيبتى ع ردك الجميييييييييييييل
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك علطووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

*هههههههههههه موضوع جميل 
معاكى فى كل اللى قولتيه ماعدا مدمن رياضه
وشكرا سيمون للموضوع الحميل
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اوعى تتجوزى الراجل دة*

*هههههههههههههههههه ايه اللي قريته ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
احنا كده اتبهدلنا خالص الله يسامحك كده حنعنس بدري يا تري مين حتردي بيا
موضوع لذيذ ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2011)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه

موضوع لطيف جدا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مارس 2011)

موضوع هام


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2012)

*عشر رجال لا يصلحون للزواج !*


المحتوى من 


 ​*عشر رجال لا يصلحون للزواج ! *







الأول ابن 'ماما' المدلل:

رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه 'كرش' صغير من أكل 'ماما'، يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و'طبق اليوم' معك. الشيء المرعب.. أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات.


علامة الخطر: يقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة لابنها ويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما. لكي تتخلصي منه اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق ماما.


الثاني البخيل:

ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لا يبدو عليه ذلك، لا يظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا، يتزوج في سن متأخرة. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد على عمله وعلى مستقبله وطموحه الكبير. الشيء المرعب ..أن أمواله تسير في اتجاه واحد: إلى البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات! علامة الخطر.. يمرض فجأة يوم ميلادك حتي لا يضطر لشراء هدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام! لكي تتخلصي منه ..اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا على وجه الأرض!


الثالث مدمن الرياضة:

قوي البنيان، جريء، على استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل الملابس الرياضية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة، وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها. الشيء المرعب .. انه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقية الوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها! علامة الخطر .. اول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختار مكانا به شاشة عملاقة لا تعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة لكي تتخلصي منه..اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.


الرابع خبير الموضة:

أنيق جداً، واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال تفوق معلوماتك. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. ملابسه سواء كانت عادية أو رسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهير ألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدا بالإكسسوار (الحزام والكرافات). باختصار رجل مبهر.. الشيء المرعب ..أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له! علامة الخطر .. يفضل 'الشوبنج' علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لا يكف عن إعطائك النصائح والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك. لكي تتخلصي منه.. يكفي سؤال بريء: من هو ايف سان لوران هذا؟


الخامس محب النساء:

سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا الرجل يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهو يعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ جميعهن ـ جداً. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب. الشيء المرعب .. إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء. علامة الخطر .. يناديك باسم فتاة أخرى أثناء حديث عاطفي. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن والدك بطل في الرماية وأنه يريد أن يتعرف عليه فوراً!


السادس الخيالي:

هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لا تلاحظين وجوده وسط أي تجمع. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ..شيء غامض يلفه ويثير


فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته الودودة. الشيء المرعب..إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمها في خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه. علامة الخطر.. يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلى وجهه علامات الكآبة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة 'الأكشن' وأن رياضتك المفضلة هي المصارعة الحرة.


السابع مشروع المؤلف:

يرتدي نظارة طبية أنيقة ويحمل دائما صحيفة أو كتابا في يده يستعرض ثقافته الواسعة أثناء الحديث ويدعي معرفته العميقة بطبيعة النفس البشرية. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. لباقته في الكلام وأفكاره المرتبة وحديثه الجذاب. الشيء المرعب.. أنك سوف تعيشين مع فنان متقلب المزاج: لاعشاء في الخارج، لا هدايا في المناسبات، يقضي معظم وقته شارداً يبحث عن فكرة جديدة. علامة الخطر.. إنه يفتعل شجارا بينكما أو حتى مشهد انفصال ليكتب مشهدا واقعيا في رواية جديدة. لكي تتخلصي منه.. أخبريه أن سلسلة 'لوريل وهاردي' من أجمل الأفلام المقتبسة من أعمال أدبية وأن فيلم 'ذهب مع الريح' من افشل الرويات التي رأيتها في حياتك التي قدمت في السينما.


الثامن مدمن العمل:

رجل أعمال بمعني الكلمة: ذكي، طموح، أنيق و'غير متاح' طوال الوقت. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. رجل جذاب وناجح ماذا تريدين أكثر من ذلك؟ الشيء المرعب.. راجعي عبارة 'غير متاح' ضمن صفاته وفكري في معانيها المتعددة وتأثيرها على حياتك في المستقبل. علامة الخطر.. تكتشفين فجأة أن سكرتيرته أصبحت صديقتك المقربة لأنها هي الوحيدة 'المتاحة' 'دائما' عندما تطلبينه في المكتب. لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أنك على استعداد لقضاء عدة ساعات معه في مكتبه كل يوم طالما أنه لا يملك وقتا لرؤيتك ونفذي الاقتراح.

التاسع الوحيد:

لطيف، رومانسي، ليس له أي أصدقاء يؤمن بأن الشمس تشرق وتغرب كل يوم من أجلك أنت فقط. الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية..كل هذا الاهتمام لا بد أن يحرك مشاعرك كما أنه شخص حساس جداً .. كل من حولك يقولون إنه يحتاج فقط لفرصة لكي يقنعك بحبه ويجعلك تحبينه. الشيء المرعب..أنه فعلاً على استعداد لكي يفعل أي شيء من أجلك ويحرص على أن يبقى بجانبك 'طوال' الوقت ألي

س هذا مرعبا؟! علامة الخطر..أنه يريدك أن تكوني متفرغة له تماماً! لكي تتخلصي منه..أخبريه أن أجمل أوقاتك هي التي تقضينها وحيدة.. وإنك تقدرين الخصوصية!


العاشر عاشق بالمساواة:

متحمس، متحدث لبق، يحب الكلام في السياسة، يقدر الدور المزدوج الذي تلعبه المرأة في المجتمع. الشيءالذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. حماسه في الدفاع عن قضايا المرأة وضرورة المساواة في كل شيء بينها وبين الرجل. يجعلك تشعرين أنك ستحصلين معه على كل احترام وتقدير.


شيء آخر رائع: أنه لا يحب مشاهدة القنوات الرياضية على الإطلاق! الشيء المرعب.. في هذه العلاقة سوف تحرمين من أشياء كثيرة لن يفعلها هو لأنها ضد مبادئه مثل أن يفتح لك باب السيارة، يدفع الحساب في مطعم، يرسل لك زهورا أو حتى يوصلك بسيارته إذا تأخر بك الوقت وأنت في الخارج. علامة الخطر.. سوف يحب أن يترك لك معظم المسؤوليات المادية ليساعدك على الإحساس بكيانك المستقل! لكي تتخلصي منه.. اخبريه أنك تبحثين عن رجل تعتمدين عليه ماديا ومعنوي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أبريل 2012)

*و بكدا يبقا حصرنا كل انواع الرجال-- من ما يوئدى إلى نتيجه إنه لا يوجد رجل يصلح للزواج ههههههههههههههههههههه..و حياتك و لا فى فتاه تصلح للزواج بردو....*
*خلى العالم يترهبن احسن ههههههههههه*


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2012)

*



و حياتك و لا فى فتاه تصلح للزواج بردو....

أنقر للتوسيع...

**كويس انك لحقتينى قبل ما انفجر هههههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أبريل 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> *كويس انك لحقتينى قبل ما انفجر هههههههههه*​


 ههههههههههههههههههه  وليه بس كدا و لا تتعب نفسك حتى دى ممكن المرأه تعملهالك و ببلااااش :bomb:
 اوبشن رهيب هاهاهاهاها.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أبريل 2012)

وكم مراة لا تصلح للزواج اكمل الموضوع حتى يكون هناك مساوة


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (10 أبريل 2012)

Well don the Bible sed about the man to chose evry thousand but about woman where is she .....?who are going to find her the price is so high more over than the pearl price .......! No more comment


----------



## بايبل333 (10 أبريل 2012)

*جلست اقرا لم اجد شيئاً فى نفسى ......معقولة .؟*


----------



## Critic (10 أبريل 2012)

*المشكلة انك لو سألت اى بنت ايه مواصفات فارس احلامك هتقولك 7 صفات من دول !

غالبا الكاتبة الاصلية (اكيد بنت) معقدة !!*


----------



## bob (10 أبريل 2012)

*خليهم قاعدين في البيت جنب ماما
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أبريل 2012)

طب مبروك علينا العنوسة يا بنات :new6:

اغلب المواصفات دى مميزات فى الاصل و لان مفيش انسان كامل فطبيعى يكون مع كل ميزة عيب يوازيها .. الفكرة بقا البنت تقدر تحتمل العيب دة فى مقابل انها تعيش مع انسان بالميزة دى !! كل بنت و قدرة احتمالها و طباعها و اسلوبها ... فمتستغربش اما تلاقى بنت بتحب راجل فيه من الصفات دى حتى و ان تواجد العيب هى شايفة انها قادرة تستحمل يبقى هى حرة


----------



## Alexander.t (10 أبريل 2012)

نشكر ربنا انى طلعت لا أصلح للزواج


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أبريل 2012)

*ع كده اغلب الرجاله ميصلحوش​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*رجال لا يصلحون للزواج*

_*(الأول ابن "ماما" المدلل**) *

*صفاته .. رقيق ولطيف وناعم بعض الشيء ربما يكون لديه "كرش" صغير من أكل "ماما**" *
*المسبك يقضي معظم وقت فراغه في البيت**.*

*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية*
*أنه يحب مشاهدة برامج المرأة و"طبق اليوم" معك**.*

*الشيء المرعب*
*أنه سبق وشاهد كل هذه الحلقات**.*

*علامة الخطريقول إنك أنت الفتاة التي كانت تحلم بها والدته طوال عمرها لتكون زوجة*
*لابنهاويعرفك عليها في أول لقاء بينكما**.*

*لكي تتخلصي منه*
*اعترفي له أنك تفضلين الرجل الذي ينتقي ملابسه بنفسه ولايعتمد علي ذوق*
*ماما "البلدي**".*

* 	******

*(الثاني البخيل ) *

*صفاته.. ثري في أغلب الأحيان لكن لايبدو عليه ذلك، لايظهر في الحفلات والمناسبات إلا إذا كان مدعوا،يتزوج في سن متأخرة.*

*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية ذكاؤه وحرصه الشديد علي عمله وعلي مستقبله وطموحه الكبير.*

*الشيء المرعب أن أموال هتسير في اتجاه واحد: إلي البنك وطريق العودة مغلق دائما للإصلاحات!*

*علامة الخطريمرض فجأة يوم حفلة ما حتي لايضطر لشراءهدية. يختفي 10 دقائق في الحمام وقت دفع الحساب في أي مطعم أو مكان عام!*

*لكي تتخلصي منه .. *
*اخبريه أنك أكثر البنات إسرافا علي وجه الأرض!*

* 	*******
*(الثالث مدمن الرياضة) *

*صفاته .. *
*قوي البنيان، جريء، علي استعداد دائم للعب مباراة كرة قدم للتسلية.يفضل الملابس الرياضية.*

*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية... *
*مظهره الذي يوحي بالقوة،وهذه الحيوية الشديدة التي يتمتع بها.*

*الشيء المرعب .. *
*أنه يقضي معظم وقته في صالة الألعاب الرياضية حيث يبني هذه العضلات وبقيةالوقت أمام المرآة يختبر صلابتها!*

*علامة الخطر .. *
*أول مرة يدعوك للعشاء بالخارج سيختارمكانا به شاشة عملاقة لاتعرض سوي قنوات الرياضة المتخصصة*

*لكي تتخلصي منه.. *
*اعرفي فريق الكرة الذي يشجعه وادعي أنك من أكبر مشجعي الفريق المنافس.*

* 	******

*(الرابع خبير الموضة )*

*صفاته .. *
*أنيق جداً،واثق من نفسه، يعرف آخر صيحات الموضة ومعلوماته في هذا المجال تفوق معلوماتك.*

*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. *
*ملابسه سواء كانت "كاجوال" أورسمية تحمل دائما توقيع بيت أزياء شهيرألوانه متناسقة، يهتم جدابالإكسسوار . باختصار رجل مبهر.*

*الشيء المرعب .. *
*أن دولاب ملابسه سيجعل دولابك أنت يبدو فقيراً ويرثي له!*

*علامة الخطر .. *
*يفضل "الشوبنج" علي قضاء اليوم معك وعندما يراك لايكف عن إعطائك النصائح والعناوين اللازمة لتصحيح مظهرك*

*******

*(الخامس محب النساء) *

*صفاته.. *
*سواء كان غاية في الوسامة أو كان رجلا عاديا.. هناك شيء في هذا  الرجل  يجعلك تلتفتين إليه. فهويعامل النساء كأنهن من ماس، لأنه يحبهن ـ  جميعهن  ـجداً.*

*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية.. *
*يعرف كيف يجامل وكيف يقول كلاما يمس الوتر الحساس في القلب.*

*الشيء المرعب .. *
*إنه يستخدم نفس الأسلوب مع كل النساء.*

*علامة الخطر .. *
*يناديك باسم فتاة أخري أثناء حديث عاطفي.*

* 						******

*(السادس الخيالي ) *

*صفاته .. *
*هاديء، قليل الكلام، صوت خافت وحديثه بطيء قد لاتلاحظين وجوده وسط أي تجمع.*

*الشيء الذي يشدك إليه في البداية .. *
*شيءغامض يلفه ويثير فضولك فتحاولين اكتشافه وتغريك رقته وابتسامته الودودة.*

*الشيء المرعب.. *
*إنه يتعامل مع الناس حسب الصورة التي رسمهافي خياله وليس حسب شخصياتهم الحقيقية.. وطموحه خيالي وغالباً لايسعي لتحقيقه.*

*علامة الخطر.. *
*يختفي عادة وقت الغروب ليتأمل الشمس ويعود وعلي وجهه علامات الكآبة.*

*لكي تتخلصي منه.. *
*أخبريه أنك من هواة مشاهدة أفلام الحركة"الأكشن" وأن رياضتك المفضلة  هي المصارعةالحرة.*_​


----------



## beshoy sawires (10 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب ممكن الواحد مثلا يكون بخيل بس فى فترة الخطوبة يصرف كتير اوى على خطيبتة او يكون مشى مع بنات كتيرة ويقولها انا ملاك وانتى اول واحدة انا اعرفها الخ


----------



## beshoy sawires (10 نوفمبر 2012)

طيب ممكن الواحد مثلا يكون بخيل بس فى فترة الخطوبة يصرف كتير اوى على خطيبتة او يكون مشى مع بنات كتيرة ويقولها انا ملاك وانتى اول واحدة انا اعرفها وممكن يكون بتاع ماما ويبينلها انة ارجل واحد فى العالم الخ


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 نوفمبر 2012)

كده مش فاضل اي نوع يا رورو في السوق
البنات هتعنس ههههه
ميرسي للموضوع


----------

